# Crate/Sleeping Issues



## cory (Feb 7, 2010)

Max is about 18 weeks, and has been a member of our family for two months. He has been a dream--very eager to please, fun, and easygoing. He slept through the night in his crate from the first night we had him.

Things have changed. Suddenly, a few days ago, he started waking up in the middle of the night and barking. First we tried to ignore it. . . but he would bark for several hours. Then I would move his crate into the basement when he started barking (at least I could get some sleep). Then, since he doesn't have accidents in the house anymore, we let him sleep in the room where his crate is, but didn't put him in the crate and close the door. I thought that would do that trick, but last night he was barking from about midnight-1:30. He used to be happy taking naps in the crate during the day, but now when I put him in there he yaps.

I would really appreciate any suggestions experienced owners have. We don't know what else to try.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish I had the answer to your question. Harley, who is now 16 month old has started pretty much the same thing. I thought about putting his crate in another room, but just couldn't do that. Actually, my husband said, you can't do that to him. (yes, this is the same husband that didn't want to me to Harley) So, of course, what have I been doing, putting him in the bed with us. I really don't mind it as long as he doesn't have any accidents. But, my preference would be for him to sleep in his crate. I look forward to responses you get.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

He could be hearing a change in the neighbor’s habits such as leaving for work, teenager coming in or something in your house. A friend could not understand why her dog started waking up 30 minutes before her alarm this went on for several days before she realized it was the new coffee maker.

Have you changed his food or eating time?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker just plain old gave up his crate for night time sleeping when he was 7 mos. old. He started sleeping in the family room (we were upstairs in the bedroom). After a trip to Fl. for several weeks where he slept on the floor but in the bedroom with us, that is what he does now at home. He'll start out on the bed, but after about 20 min. down he goes and sleeps under the bed. He'll still take naps in his crate, but that's it.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

They are funny little guys, aren't they?

Sydney slept through the night from very early on and then for some reason, started getting up in the middle of the night again for potty breaks. We did have some bouts of diarrhea here and there when she was little (which obviously did require middle of the night outings), so part of me wonders if she just decided she liked to go outside and carried on the habit for a while... However, every time she whined to get up, she did go, so I could never really fault her for it. Eventually we got over it, but man was I tired those first few months!

She did sleep in her crate until she was about 8 months old, at which point she promptly decided she had had enough of that, and barked her little face off until I caved and let her sleep on her bed (on the floor beside my bed). Slowly but surely, that has progressed to just sleeping on my bed. 

What can I say? I'm a sucker for that little face - especially when I am half asleep!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Puppy things I was told*

I was told when we got our first Havanese that their bones were not completely formed until one year. We had a very high bed and told not to let her sleep on the bed till a year and that is what we did with both of the Havs that we got as puppies. We fortunately, never had the barking issue. The crate was put on a chair or table right next to the bed. At a year, they were allowed on the bed. Of course, for months before that they were on the furniture (which was lower)!!!!!

Another thing I was told 15 years ago, was that Havs mature a little slower as puppies and the couple of breeders that I knew would not allow puppies to leave before 10 weeks. I noticed on the Forum, that several people have said they got puppies at 7 or 8 weeks. Since 8 weeks is supposed to be a fear stage, it all made perfect sense to me and there was certainly no financial incentive for the breeder to keep longer. Logically, it also gives the mom more time to teach the puppy proper behavior and a good mom is great at that.

Perhaps some breeders could comment on these things.

Judy, Mom to Jaime and Dori


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> I was told when we got our first Havanese that their bones were not completely formed until one year. We had a very high bed and told not to let her sleep on the bed till a year and that is what we did with both of the Havs that we got as puppies.


On that note, my bed is actually too high for Sydney to get up on herself so she gets a lift up and down... spoiled or what???
My rule of thumb is if she can jump up herself, then she can jump down. Otherwise it's "mom" to the rescue.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau each have their own crate side-by-side in a corner of our bedroom. We've surrounded their crates with an ex-pen. We have a remnant of sheet vinyl under that area. The crates are covered with a blanket to make it more "cave-like". They can choose whether they want to lay on the vinyl or go into their crates because we leave the crate doors open. We like set-up for several reasons:
1. They are used to their crates if they go "visit" somewhere when we're on vacation etc. 
2. We sleep better knowing we won't roll over on them.
3. They're no "underfoot" if we get up in the middle of the night.
4. Should they ever need to spend the night at the vets (praying this NEVER happens...) I hope they won't fear being crated because they are accustom to crates...

Our breeder will let Beau & Daisy visit when we're on vacation. We just take their crates and ex-pen to her house. They love visiting their fur-family as well as their first hu-mom! My oldest daughter also has Daisy's brother - so they can also go there with the same crate set-up. It must seem like home when they go visit because they don't cry or fuss at either home.

We keep the ex-pen open during the day and they sometimes go in their for a nap - but usually they jump up on our bed or sofa for naps. They are 100% reliable on house-training, and have the run of the house if we're home or out, so the crates have nothing to do with our sleeping set-up. If they choose their crate during the day, maybe its quieter....especially when my grandkids are around! 

I keep meaning to make a nicer cover for their crates, but haven't gotten around to it yet - even though I have material that matches my bedspread. maybe this summer.....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Dogs are pack animals and they like sleeping in our room. If I left them in the sunroom or out in the living room in their crates - I would think they would fuss because they're separated from us.....

Perhaps Max would feel more secure and not bark if his crate were in your room.


----------



## cory (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all of the helpful advice. It is helpful hearing how people have handled similar issues. I'm thinking it might have been noise from outside or some sort of stomach problem that started the middle-of-the-night barking. Fortunately, he slept until 5 this morning without any barking. We are leaving the crate open and a bed in the room where he sleeps. Hopefully we've gotten over the worst.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi -- 

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but, along the same lines as Cory's question I'd like to ask this --> We allow Snickers to access the Kitchen, and family room (2 separate rooms). In the family room we have her cage and a 3' X 6' expen. The cage is butted up to the expen and the cage door remains open at all times to the expen. So, Snickers can come and go from her cage to the expen 'at will'. We've found that she's thinking that her Expen is actually her 'luxury bedroom suite' and will usually be found sleeping there, and NOT making use of the pee-pad. instead she'll wander to an opposite corner and pee where there is no pad. This morning I woke up to find a poop smear on the floor, but no poop --looks like she might have eaten it. Ultimately the question is - "Is it a good idea to allow all night access to the expen, or should we start 'keeping' her in the cage"?

Again - don't mean to hijack.

Cheers.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> Hi --
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but, along the same lines as Cory's question I'd like to ask this --> We allow Snickers to access the Kitchen, and family room (2 separate rooms). In the family room we have her cage and a 3' X 6' expen. The cage is butted up to the expen and the cage door remains open at all times to the expen. So, Snickers can come and go from her cage to the expen 'at will'. We've found that she's thinking that her Expen is actually her 'luxury bedroom suite' and will usually be found sleeping there, and NOT making use of the pee-pad. instead she'll wander to an opposite corner and pee where there is no pad. This morning I woke up to find a poop smear on the floor, but no poop --looks like she might have eaten it. Ultimately the question is - "Is it a good idea to allow all night access to the expen, or should we start 'keeping' her in the cage"?
> 
> ...


We tried this with Panda and it did not work well. She sleeps in her crate in our bedroom at night. During the day if she needs to be confined she goes in the ex-pen without the crate. The smaller space controls her desire to soil and she holds it until we free her and take her outside. That has just worked out better for us (and her).


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

SnickersDad said:


> Hi --
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but, along the same lines as Cory's question I'd like to ask this --> We allow Snickers to access the Kitchen, and family room (2 separate rooms). In the family room we have her cage and a 3' X 6' expen. The cage is butted up to the expen and the cage door remains open at all times to the expen. So, Snickers can come and go from her cage to the expen 'at will'. We've found that she's thinking that her Expen is actually her 'luxury bedroom suite' and will usually be found sleeping there, and NOT making use of the pee-pad. instead she'll wander to an opposite corner and pee where there is no pad. This morning I woke up to find a poop smear on the floor, but no poop --looks like she might have eaten it. Ultimately the question is - "Is it a good idea to allow all night access to the expen, or should we start 'keeping' her in the cage"?
> 
> ...


It sounds like you need to crate Snickers to get the idea down about where to pee/poop. Unless she has anxiety issues, she should not eliminate in her cage/crate - if it is small enough her her to simply sleep in. So you might be sure she is locked in her crate at night for sleeping.


----------

